# The Official Bristol and Cardiff Meet Thread - Accept no substitutes



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

Right to remove all the previous confusion (and to create a place for some new confusion) this is the thread for the Cardiff meet to which Bristolians are warmly invited (seeing as it was their idea I suppose it's only fair).

We could have it in September but it looks like we'll get more people if its in October. 
The best date in October would appear to be the 27th October which hopefully gives plenty of time to find a venue that would be willing to host a full blown 'Offline'. 

This is the weekend before Halloween though.
Pros: 
Cardiff should be very lively and interesting with lots of people in fancy dress. 
City are playing at home in the afternoon
Plenty of time to plan event

Cons:
People might get invited to friend's Halloween parties and pull out. 
End of the month skint syndrome.
Pubs might not want Offline during one of their busiest weekends.
Finding somewhere where we can all sit down together might be hard.

The other suggested date is the 6th October.

Pros: 
We won’t have to wait as long
No seasonal event clashes
City playing at home
Not long after pay day

Cons:
I can’t think of any.

So forget September. 
October is where it is now at. Vote to say which dates you can make.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

To continue on the previous discussions....

So what did happen outside the Vulcan?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2007)

Can we have a Keyaaardiff Offline in October please?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

Ah crap the poll was meant to be public 

I iz a noob.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Can we have a Keyaaardiff Offline in October please?



What help do you need to get an Offline set up?

Are there any comedians that we might be able to blag to come do you think?


----------



## JTG (Aug 8, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> What help do you need to get an Offline set up?
> 
> Are there any comedians that we might be able to blag to come do you think?



well, as stated above Cardiff are playing at home on both dates so you should be sorted


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> well, as stated above Cardiff are playing at home on both dates so you should be sorted


Boom tish!


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> What help do you need to get an Offline set up?
> 
> Are there any comedians that we might be able to blag to come do you think?


I guess we'd need to know what kind of venues we can blag and then work from there. Ideally we'd want free entry, no poncey 'bottles only' bar policies, a stage and PA, beers for the DJs  and some sort of percentage at the bar to cover a few expenses if possible (but not essential). Any ideas for venues?


----------



## JTG (Aug 8, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Boom tish!



yeah I was pleased with it


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I guess we'd need to know what kind of venues we can blag and then work from there. Ideally we'd want free entry, no poncey 'bottles only' bar policies, a stage and PA, beers for the DJs  and some sort of percentage at the bar to cover a few expenses if possible (but not essential). Any ideas for venues?


Fatnek's probably the best man to talk to about venues.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 8, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I guess we'd need to know what kind of venues we can blag and then work from there. Ideally we'd want free entry, no poncey 'bottles only' bar policies, a stage and PA, beers for the DJs  and some sort of percentage at the bar to cover a few expenses if possible (but not essential). Any ideas for venues?



Sounds good. Upstairs at Dempseys or the Welsh Clwb - choice of 3 floors?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Sounds good. Upstairs at Dempseys or the Welsh Clwb - choice of 3 floors?



Both charge. I know a girl from Wonderbrass and they played Dempseys last week £2-£3 cover charge depending on what time you arrived.

We don't have enough welsh speakers for the welsh club. They occasionally turn away english speakers on Saturdays.

I know an out of town venue but they go for bands and would recoil in horror at decks.

I'm at a bit of a loss to think of somewhere right now.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2007)

Callaghan's?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Callaghan's?



Maybe. I'm also wondering about The Wharf.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Callaghan's?




Seconded - Dempseys is fine but the fact that the main pub is downstairs and the events are upstairs sucks. All on one level in Callaghans, and as I was leaving Cardiff it was kind of becoming a case of 'Let's just go to Callaghans - something decent will be on'.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

Millers Tavern!


and can i help/play ed?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> Millers Tavern!
> 
> 
> and can i help/play ed?




Now you're talking. Dunno what the passing trade is like, but if there's enough of us it should be great.

I love the millers.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Now you're talking. Dunno what the passing trade is like, but if there's enough of us it should be great.
> 
> I love the millers.


that's where i wanted to launch 'dirty diff' init!  

the back room is a nice enough (not too ambitious) size for the 10-20 (max) urbs we'd have turning up as well


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Now you're talking. Dunno what the passing trade is like, but if there's enough of us it should be great.
> 
> I love the millers.


Depending on the venue, I can't see any reason why we couldn't drum up a bit of press for this so long as we get enough lead-up time.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2007)

Yay!! I'm coming!!


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 8, 2007)

Kali - be great to see you again!!! I'm def up for this


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Kali - be great to see you again!!! I'm def up for this




Like wise felix- you can wear that top that you wore to tescos and I can wear my matching red one and you can bring your daughter -to embarrass her lol!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Like wise felix- you can wear that top that you wore to tescos and I can wear my matching red one and you can bring your daughter -to embarrass her lol!!



I'm definately coming now!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 8, 2007)

Bloody hell marius you dont mess around do you!!!!! 

A cardiff offline sounds great, my mate owns Soda in St Mary st, will message him later to sound him out, worth a shot innit!!!


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 8, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Like wise felix- you can wear that top that you wore to tescos and I can wear my matching red one and you can bring your daughter -to embarrass her lol!!




Its a deal - but I'm definitely not bringing the girl. I don't trust this urbanite lot...........


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool Haylz is coming just got to work on Strumpet and Little miss Hissy fit!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Bloody hell marius you dont mess around do you!!!!!



I'm only messing, honest!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 8, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I'm only messing, honest!



You do messing very well then


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Its a deal - but I'm definitely not bringing the girl. I don't trust this urbanite lot...........



Just as well. She'd been running around with blankets trying to cover everyone up.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 8, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> You do messing very well then




I think me and kali would be more than a match for marius, tits in or out!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 8, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Cool Haylz is coming just got to work on Strumpet and Little miss Hissy fit!!




no worries she'll come, otherwise ill make her sit in my washing basket next time she comes round for coffeee  

*long story*


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> no worries she'll come, otherwise ill make her sit in my washing basket next time she comes round for coffeee
> 
> *long story*




Who? Strumpet or LMHF?


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 8, 2007)

90% sure I can make 10/27.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 8, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Who? Strumpet or LMHF?



oh yeah... 

LMHF


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 8, 2007)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> 90% sure I can make 10/27.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I think me and kali would be more than a match for marius, tits in or out!



If its tits out I'll be no trouble at all. 
I'll just sit shyly in a corner somewhere drooling most likely.  

Just don't expect me to talk to your face.  *

* I'm only messing again, just in case you ain't sure.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2007)

While we're all here - Is the Park Vaults open again yet?

It's not really suitible for offline, but I just worry about it sometimes.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Cool Haylz is coming just got to work on Strumpet and Little miss Hissy fit!!





Some of my favourite Urbs are going! I hope I can come!  
Won't know for a lil while yet. Brothers b/f's birthday here (Netherlands) beginning of November so I may be coming here end of October/beg. November. Plans are being drawn up fo everyone ,twill be a big partaayyy


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> While we're all here - Is the Park Vaults open again yet?
> 
> It's not really suitible for offline, but I just worry about it sometimes.



nope, still the same


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Bloody hell marius you dont mess around do you!!!!!
> 
> A cardiff offline sounds great, my mate owns Soda in St Mary st, will message him later to sound him out, worth a shot innit!!!



which one is soda? (might be a bit glitzy for an offline with a name like that)
why u ain't mentioned this before?
are you hiding any more mates who run restaurants/pubs/clubs under ya bushell?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Cool Haylz is coming just got to work on Strumpet and Little miss Hissy fit!!



already voted


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> oh yeah...
> 
> LMHF



You can furkoffwitchasittinindabasket


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> already voted


ain't public tho is it


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> already voted


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ain't public tho is it



Oh bugger off.. IM ill, its as much as I can do to even click the button.... Im a weak pathetic little being never mind have to think about whether you can see what Im voting *sobs and flounces*


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2007)

Right, penciled in my diary...well if it's the 27th that is!

Strumps...if yer a bit sketched about meeting new urbs or any urbs for that matter lol I can always meet up with you before hand. I've become a dab hand at meeting people orf the internet on me tod, over the past 6 years...oooh that doesn't sound to good does it!  

I'm ever so, ever so friendly, you'll wanna take me home and keep me!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ain't public tho is it



What aint?

Oi! will there be some dnb for me to jig along to per chance dragon boy?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm ever so, ever so friendly, you'll wanna take me home and keep me!



That sounds more worrying


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What aint?
> 
> Oi! will there be some dnb for me to jig along to per chance dragon boy?



The poll I think.... unless he's talking about his criminal record checks


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Yay!! I'm coming!!



Cool, I wont feel a twat dancing the 'brzzle' way on me own


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> That sounds more worrying



I can get references if you prefer...let me see...erm...who can vouch for me?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

Fizzer at her last brizzle night out


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Fizzer at her last brizzle night out



SHIT! How did you get hold of that!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What aint?
> 
> Oi! will there be some dnb for me to jig along to per chance dragon boy?



dey dont have dat der dancey shite at offline dwoo dey!
<unless we get ed all quaffed out and asleep in a corner> 
or we could do alf n alf in true Welsh style


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> The poll I think.... unless he's talking about his criminal record checks


ouch 

i might've bin a badboy but the feckers never caugh me init!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> dey dont have dat der dancey shite at offline dwoo dey!
> <unless we get ed all quaffed out and asleep in a corner>
> or we could do alf n alf in true Welsh style



eh? what no dancing? I can't hold a conversation unless Im jigging...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> eh? what no dancing? I can't hold a conversation unless Im jigging...


and my voice don't make sense unless there's bare dirty heavy basslines behind it n all


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> and my voice don't make sense unless there's bare dirty heavy basslines behind it n all



I'll bring my mp3 player attached to some sub-woofers


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

so where we partying? The bus station with mobile phones for music??


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2007)

Meet @ Bar Risa 9.30pm.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Meet @ Bar Risa 9.30pm.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
please kthanxbye


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2007)

eh?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

OOH yeah I reeeely am well overdue an evening in jumping jacksabout 15 years overdue


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> eh?



Its ok... he IS taking the piss


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Its ok... he IS taking the piss


ai KBT not me


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

err yeah sorry


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry - was taking the piss   

(I'd never forgive myself if someone actually went to Bar Risa!)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2007)

well not unless they were on their way into vue... then it might be slightly excusable, maybe, if they were desperate


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> well not unless they were on their way into vue... then it might be slightly excusable, maybe, if they were desperate




That's a Whitney Houston situation. (ie - It's not right, but It's OK).


----------



## zog (Aug 8, 2007)

Now the Millers may not be a daft sugestion. They used to have an upstairs room that they let out for free when I were organising lefty meetings. I ain't lived in Riverside for a few years though, so I don't know if Geof Miller still runs it, but it's possibly worth a punt - the rooms minging though

Could also try upstairs in the Model Inn as some mates have been putting on nights there, and they may even be free- will have to check.


----------



## zog (Aug 8, 2007)

whats happening in The Howardian these days?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> Now the Millers may not be a daft sugestion. They used to have an upstairs room that they let out for free when I were organising lefty meetings. I ain't lived in Riverside for a few years though, so I don't know if Geof Miller still runs it, but it's possibly worth a punt - the rooms minging though
> 
> Could also try upstairs in the Model Inn as some mates have been putting on nights there, and they may even be free- will have to check.



Ooh the Model Inn would be fab if we could get that.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 8, 2007)

Model inn was charging through the roof last time I checked.
Might just have been special Cardiff Anarchist prices, tho.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Strumps...if yer a bit sketched about meeting new urbs or any urbs for that matter lol I can always meet up with you before hand. I've become a dab hand at meeting people orf the internet on me tod, over the past 6 years...oooh that doesn't sound to good does it!
> 
> I'm ever so, ever so friendly, you'll wanna take me home and keep me!



That sounds a lovely idea!! Phew 
Am not generally shy but will certainly be suffering from First Time ShitScaredyitis!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2007)

We never had much joy from The Model when we did Bring and Play - Seems to be the kind of pub that had a new landlord every week and none of 'em gave a shit.

Millers always has a  nice vibe - went to the Sunday country things when they used to be on, and I'm sure ddraig was with me when we crashed the worst karaoke ever in the back room at last orders on a Saturday (after compass point)?

We could do better than that shower of shite!


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> That sounds a lovely idea!! Phew
> Am not generally shy but will certainly be suffering from First Time ShitScaredyitis!




Yeah I would be up for meeting you before hand as well,plus I don't know Cardiff at all!


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Cool, I wont feel a twat dancing the 'brzzle' way on me own




Heh heh yeah I'll be dancin


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Yeah I would be up for meeting you before hand as well,plus I don't know Cardiff at all!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 8, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> which one is soda? (might be a bit glitzy for an offline with a name like that)
> why u ain't mentioned this before?
> are you hiding any more mates who run restaurants/pubs/clubs under ya bushell?




No just this wide boy... and true to form he wants mulllller   BOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 8, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> whats happening in The Howardian these days?




Loads....but you just never get to hear or see about it....   Gotta have contacts by all accounts, i mean me and ddraig live very close, but i aint even been there and  went to Howardian High School!!!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> We never had much joy from The Model when we did Bring and Play - Seems to be the kind of pub that had a new landlord every week and none of 'em gave a shit.
> 
> Millers always has a  nice vibe - went to the Sunday country things when they used to be on, and *I'm sure ddraig was with me when we crashed the worst karaoke ever in the back room at last orders on a Saturday (after compass point)?*
> 
> We could do better than that shower of shite!


 and spacemonkry
shit was that night REAL!!    yeah that back room there would be goo enough i reckon, unless we were gonna get well rowdy!  
never been upstairs tho


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2007)

I've been ut in the sun too long and it's blurred my vision...I read that as 'Randy' instead of 'Rowdy'


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I've been ut in the sun too long and it's blurred my vision...I read that as 'Randy' instead of 'Rowdy'


tutut young lady!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

I wanna know why it needs to be GOO enough?!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I wanna know why it needs to be GOO enough?!


you'll see mun!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

*gulp*  ..........


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2007)

*gulp* Indeedy!

GOO-ey and Randy!

Gonna be a messsssssy event by the looks of things strumpz!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

Stop encouraging me to come (in case I can't make it!) with all ya gooey, messy randy talk!


----------



## softybabe (Aug 9, 2007)

yay!  Cardiff meet!!  I'll be biting my fingers to the bone by 6 Oct just b4 my exams; 27th will be gr8 n i'll need an after exam 'relaxation'


----------



## beat23 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll be up for this. don't really care when


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> yay!  Cardiff meet!!  I'll be biting my fingers to the bone by 6 Oct just b4 my exams; 27th will be gr8 n i'll need an after exam 'relaxation'



Fek me that's practically the same reason for me!!! 

Everything should be done and dusted by then plus bombscare and I are gonna go away the week before but will be back for the 26th...so 27th excellent if it happens then...


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Stop encouraging me to come (in case I can't make it!) with all ya gooey, messy randy talk!



Strumpz sort it aht!!!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

go fizzer! 
we need your persuasive skills 

e2a - goo, i just missed the d off at first 
nice one sb and b23


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 10, 2007)

Right, I'm definitely in for the 27th, definitely out for the 6th.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm good for the 27th only too!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

So, shall we make it 27th then?

All in favour say...erm...hang on...yes?

Wtf is welsh for yes? is it just yes? or is it something else like...yse? or without the vowel ys?   

Fek it so...27th?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Wtf is welsh for yes? is it just yes?
> Fek it so...27th?



There are many ways to say yes in welsh and which one you use depends on how the question was asked. Too complicated to teach on here. 

I agree that we seem to have a clear winner of the 27th.

Its a date all 

Chuck it on the calender Editor or wait till we have a venue confirmed?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> So, shall we make it 27th then?
> 
> All in favour say...erm...hang on...yes?
> 
> ...



ie
pronounced 'ee-eh'
27th it is then! a bloody decision


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ie
> pronounced 'ee-eh'
> 27th it is then! a bloody decision



and it only took 7 days to decide. Is that good for Urban?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> and it only took 7 days to decide. Is that good for Urban?


very good for the Welsh forum anyways   
now we just need to keep the interest up and the 'you said you were coming so you better had or we'll come and fetch you' guilt factor


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> very good for the Welsh forum anyways
> now we just need to keep the interest up and the 'you said you were coming so you better had or we'll come and fetch you' guilt factor



I'm afraid to say I've just checked and am scheduled to wash my hair that night actually. 

We'd have a nice easy list of who was coming if I hadn't of messed up the poll and forgot the public option 

Should I start a new poll?  /not serious

So who is able to make it on the 27th so far?

I have it as:
Marius
Ddraig
Editor
felixthecat 
kalidarkone
Halz
Fizzerbird
Little miss Hissy fit?
phildwyer 
Beat23
Softybabe
Bombscare 
King Biscuit Time
1927 (So I'm told)
spacemonkey

Probably (had better come or else we will track them down and beat them with sticks):
llantwit

Unclear how they may have voted (if at all):
Zog
Strumpet
jim2k5


----------



## teqniq (Aug 10, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Loads....but you just never get to hear or see about it....   Gotta have contacts by all accounts, i mean me and ddraig live very close, but i aint even been there and  went to Howardian High School!!!



Haylz: Howardian happens pretty much every Saturday night (I presume you mean the rugby club on Clifton St?) so it's a pretty easy bet to just turn up there then. If you speak to one of the organisers they'll put you on their bulk sms service so's you know who's playing/dj'ing on a particular Saturday. 

Incidentally I won't be around for the 27th so have fun one and all!

E2A or pm Fatnek he should be able to sort it as well.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 10, 2007)

OOh and a new Welsh Cardiff guy came in to chat last night ,so hopefully I have persuaded him to register on the boards-I told him there was a Welsh forum!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to say I've just checked and am scheduled to wash my hair that night actually.
> 
> We'd have a nice easy list of who was coming if I hadn't of messed up the poll and forgot the public option
> 
> ...



don't forget spacemonkey and jim2k5, oi lads! u r coming aren't yaz?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 10, 2007)

I think i can come.
Sounds fun.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

Add Bombscare to the list also!

So 27th...great! Can't wait  


New thread with the date?

Then you peeps can sort out venue and we'll all do our best to keep her afloat and rally troops...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> very good for the Welsh forum anyways
> now we just need to keep the interest up and the 'you said you were coming so you better had or we'll come and fetch you' guilt factor



Bloody hell how did you all do it!!!! 

Now comes the next hurdle.....venue?????


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, haylz...it had better happen...i'm nothing if not a tenacious and determined lass


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Bloody hell how did you all do it!!!!
> 
> Now comes the next hurdle.....venue?????



I think someone was going to make enquiries about Millers (I've never heard of it but should be able to find it easy enough)

Haylz you mentioned speaking to a mate about somewhere too, no joy?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

I actually really believe it might, just 2 more hurdles to get over and i think we may be there!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> New thread with the date?



Are we having a contest to see how many threads we can start on this?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I think someone was going to make enquiries about Millers (I've never heard of it but should be able to find it easy enough)
> 
> Haylz you mentioned speaking to a mate about somewhere too, no joy?



Bloody club mogul wants cash for it, thought hed do me a favour and all   Stuff him just coz some poxy welsh z list stars frequent there!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 10, 2007)

Stuff him just coz some poxy welsh z list stars frequent there!!![/QUOTE]


OOh which ones? Can we get GLD to attend?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Stuff him just coz some poxy welsh z list stars frequent there!!!




OOh which ones? Can we get GLD to attend?[/QUOTE]

They do i think with that tosser called 'Pritch' from Dirty sanchez oor whatever its called!!

And chaz and gav and that midget newsreader who got done for drink driving  ummmmmm  lucy Cohen   *yawns*   and a host of pontcanna s4C types that really think they are it....booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in for 27th


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I'm in for 27th



Back off girls!!!! ....the cheeks are mine


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I think i can come.
> Sounds fun.


kewl  
<u forgot to take the wine the other day!, i will try and drop it off, let u know when, or u can pick it up any time u r over mate>


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Add Bombscare to the list also!
> 
> So 27th...great! Can't wait
> 
> ...



yay fizznbomb


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yay fizznbomb



awww cheers mate  Yay yerself


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I think someone was going to make enquiries about Millers (I've never heard of it but should be able to find it easy enough)
> 
> Haylz you mentioned speaking to a mate about somewhere too, no joy?



right!

sooo as there was a few nods for millers, shall i go and ask about it?
it's not too far from Cardiff central station and easy enough for directions

who agrees/disagrees with Millers? (those that know of it and where it is)

ed, do you think it would be suitable for an offline?








			
				cardiffpubs said:
			
		

> A traditional pub, providing drinks and lodgings (5 guest rooms), especially for Internationals. You can see the Milennium Stadium from the entrance.
> 
> The bar and lounge are accessed by separate doors, with the central bar serving both.
> 
> ...


mature students! 

tis here http://www.multimap.com/maps/#t=l&map=51.47966,-3.18747|16|4&loc=GB:51.47966:-3.18747:16|CF11%206LG|CF11%206LG
so out the station turn left follow past the stadium, over the river, turn right, up the embankment next to the river, left at the tafod hotel then first right and you'll see it.
or we can send people to meet/fetch people.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

why are the 5 guest rooms especially for internationals?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> kewl
> <u forgot to take the wine the other day!, i will try and drop it off, let u know when, or u can pick it up any time u r over mate>


Col gave it to me - i forgot me bike hat and some other stuff too.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> why are the 5 guest rooms especially for internationals?


matches love not peeps!  <snigger>

e2a although iirc a place really near did recently 'get done' for advertising it's rooms as only available to people from outside uk


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Col gave it to me - i forgot me bike hat and some other stuff too.


nice one!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> matches love not peeps!  <snigger>
> 
> e2a although iirc a place really near did recently 'get done' for advertising it's rooms as only available to people from outside uk


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 10, 2007)

What kind of time are people thinking of meeting and will there be any crash space available?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> What kind of time are people thinking of meeting and will there be any crash space available?



Feking hell! lol

They haven't even sorted the venue out yet eager beaver!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> What kind of time are people thinking of meeting and will there be any crash space available?



Good question plus what time are we likely to finish. 
My last train is 11:30ish and after that I'll need to book £25 worth of taxi.

I'd offer accomodation at mine but:

A) I live outside of Cardiff, which complicates things.
B) I haven't started renovating my house yet and although it might be habitable by more than just me by the 27th I wouldn't like to garrentee it.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> right!
> 
> sooo as there was a few nods for millers, shall i go and ask about it?
> it's not too far from Cardiff central station and easy enough for directions
> ...



Aye go ask. It can't hurt to make enquires.

TBH nowhere in town itself is going to do it for free. 
Millers is just close enough to town without it being in town itself.

I do know where it is after all. Walked past there many a time.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 10, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to say I've just checked and am scheduled to wash my hair that night actually.
> 
> We'd have a nice easy list of who was coming if I hadn't of messed up the poll and forgot the public option
> 
> ...



1927 said he'd be there.  Anyone in touch with Baron Samedi, he usually gets along to these?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> 1927 said he'd be there.  Anyone in touch with Baron Samedi, he usually gets along to these?



who is baron samedi? don't think i've ever met him  (pm if need be please)

wonder if we can tempt gynger syn, garethd, waterloowelshy, boB 2009, lightbulb, django's dad, brockway and col out?
(make it a bannable offence not to come i reckon!)


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

Wait for the venue to be confirmed then start a new thread, we can sort out logistics then innit?

Might encourage others along also if you title thread with date and venue.

Waddya reckon?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> who is baron samedi? don't think i've ever met him  (pm if need be please)



He looks like this:







Or at least he did in the film Live and Let Die.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Wait for the venue to be confirmed then start a new thread, we can sort out logistics then innit?
> 
> Might encourage others along also if you title thread with date and venue.
> 
> Waddya reckon?



Sure anything that lets me start a new poll


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Wait for the venue to be confirmed then start a new thread, we can sort out logistics then innit?
> 
> Might encourage others along also if you title thread with date and venue.
> 
> Waddya reckon?



agreed, who from your endz can we add to the list then? jtg, wiskey, dervish, any more?
i won't be able to offer crash space if the delectable softybabe is definately coming as i hope to have moved into a studio by then!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> agreed, who from your endz can we add to the list then? jtg, wiskey, dervish, any more?
> i won't be able to offer crash space if the delectable softybabe is definately coming as i hope to have moved into a studio by then!



I dunno about the above lot you just listed, I hope so though!
It was wiskles idea that set this all off!


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> who is baron samedi? don't think i've ever met him  (pm if need be please)



Yes you have.  PM on its way.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> It was wiskles idea that set this all off!



Who has strangely gone quiet. Nudge them over to this thread someone?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

baron samedi?

Oh gawd, He's not coming along with his gert big snake is he?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

Let me see what i can sort and MAYBE a few of you can camp in my attic


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> who is baron samedi? don't think i've ever met him  (pm if need be please)
> 
> wonder if we can tempt gynger syn, garethd, waterloowelshy, boB 2009, lightbulb, django's dad, brockway and col out?
> (make it a bannable offence not to come i reckon!)




Lightbulb is coming....


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

We'll be having the bloody offline in yer attic if nothings sorted lmao!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Let me see what i can sort and MAYBE a few of you can camp in my attic



Considering what goes on in your laundary basket i hate to think what could happen in your attic.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 10, 2007)

Haylz - i want space in your attic please........pretty please?

I don't think there's a snowballs chance in hell of the Baron making it btw.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha ha...ask ddraig and softybabe, its wicked up here, no dungeons or chains!!

I reckon you could sleep about 4 max up here, anymore and you might all die from the heat


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Haylz - i want space in your attic please........pretty please?
> 
> I don't think there's a snowballs chance in hell of the Baron making it btw.



Reserved but will confirm booking next week when i sort babysitter


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

If any of ya puke or randomly pee, you are going in the laundry basket!!!


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 10, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> If any of ya puke or randomly pee, you are going in the laundry basket!!!




I promise I'll bring my own sick bucket


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I promise I'll bring my own sick bucket



I will distribute personalized sick bags at the door


----------



## softybabe (Aug 10, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Let me see what i can sort and MAYBE a few of you can camp in my attic



Ur attic is cool haylz mate!  I am tempted but ddraig has a juicer option


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> Ur attic is cool haylz mate!  I am tempted but ddraig has a juicer option



but i ain't got a juicer   u gonna get me one as a pressie?


----------



## softybabe (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> but i ain't got a juicer   u gonna get me one as a pressie?



Really!....

chicken!!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Lightbulb is coming....


party on then!  



			
				haylz said:
			
		

> Let me see what i can sort and MAYBE a few of you can camp in my attic


oh   watch the stairs people  and no one can hear you scream up there


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> party on then!
> 
> oh   watch the stairs people  and no one can hear you scream up there



What sort of screams?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> What sort of screams?


of joy and laughter and ideed mirth of course! 

e2a and from the candle wax  (bring grease proof paper)


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 10, 2007)

Please can I reserve an attic place? Haylz


----------



## zog (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry if I'm being a bit thick here but the 27th of which month?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> Sorry if I'm being a bit thick here but the 27th of which month?



October


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> and spacemonkry
> shit was that night REAL!! yeah that back room there would be goo enough i reckon, unless we were gonna get well rowdy!
> never been upstairs tho



I remember that night, you guys were leaving me for dead....think i k.o'd on ddraigs sofa about 20mins later.  

Dunno how I've missed this thread for so long...i'm good for the 27th as well!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2007)

Haven't voted because I dunno the dutch plans yet. They're being sorted in next few weeks so no commitment from me til then I'm afraid. As soon as I know dates I will letcha know!

Trying not to get to scared/excited yet!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 11, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> What sort of screams?



Do you like gary moore?  out in the fields solo


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 11, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Please can I reserve an attic place? Haylz




Yes


----------



## zog (Aug 11, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> October




oh fuckin hell thats years away. how long will this thread get?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 11, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> oh fuckin hell thats years away. how long will this thread get?



As long as the list of Elton John's crimes against fashion.


----------



## Augie March (Aug 11, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> Dunno how I've missed this thread for so long...i'm good for the 27th as well!



Should be able to make it, shame it isn't the 6th though, tis my birthday!  

Ah well, I should be down for the 14th in September too mate for dnb madness and keep your season ticket spare for the 8th of December... the mighty U's are coming to town!   

*ends calender booking*


----------



## xenon (Aug 11, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> agreed, who from your endz can we add to the list then? jtg, wiskey, dervish, any more?
> i won't be able to offer crash space if the delectable softybabe is definately coming as i hope to have moved into a studio by then!



Possibly myself. Although I'm going to see if I can talk a mate into coming along and letting me crash at his in the Grige (SP?)


----------



## 1927 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'll deffo be there, and although I'm a taxi ride away may be able to organise some crash space.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 11, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yes




Thank you X


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 11, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Possibly myself. Although I'm going to see if I can talk a mate into coming along and letting me crash at his in the Grige (SP?)



Graig????? i tink


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2007)

Right. if I go quiet for a few days it's coz I have to concentrate on boring real life stuff.

That took ages to type...i'm on my fourth dooleys and ice (home measures) where's bpomscare wiv me munchies, he's been gon aged.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 11, 2007)

Poor Bobmscare....gone aged already


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2007)

eh?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh! lol

He's back home and I have been fed and dooleyd  

<pats tummy>


----------



## xenon (Aug 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Graig????? i tink




Ha,
I can barely spell in English. Knew I'd never get the Welsh right.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 13, 2007)

Might be there or something... Haylz can you remind me?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 13, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Ha,
> I can barely spell in English. Knew I'd never get the Welsh right.



The Graig in Pontypridd?
I live near there.

If your mate goes maybe we can all share the cost of the £20-30 taxi back.


----------



## Iam (Aug 13, 2007)

Dunno what date you've decided on, but I can't do either of those.


----------



## softybabe (Aug 13, 2007)

's da venue 'en decided yet?  Too exited n wanna book moi tickets


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2007)

no it ain't but u can come down anyway


----------



## xenon (Aug 13, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> The Graig in Pontypridd?
> I live near there.
> 
> If your mate goes maybe we can all share the cost of the £20-30 taxi back.



Yep tis that one. I told him it was likely to be the 27th Oct. Just spoke to him. Both him and his misses will come I think. Should be able to squeeze at least 1 more in a cab. 


I iz going to meet some urbanites.


----------



## softybabe (Aug 13, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no it ain't but u can come down anyway




ok kind sir, right on it!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 13, 2007)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Might be there or something... Haylz can you remind me?




nay prob-lemo mate 

ps ..what did your last PA die of???


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 13, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I iz going to meet some urbanites.




yay


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2007)

More like...

Mwhahahahahahahahahaha! haha!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 13, 2007)

after going to prod this should be much easier......i hope!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> after going to prod this should be much easier......i hope!!



You'd think...  

Will somebody stop allowing people to vote now please...case the day I can make it gets fekt up innit!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 13, 2007)

if the date changes no Crash space!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> if the date changes no Crash space!!!!!!!!!!



Good girl


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2007)

Right. The 27th is now in my diary!
Seeing as this site is run by a Welshman it's about time we had a proper Cardiff meet!

*I might be up in Cardiff this weekend so is anyone about to talk about doing an Offline?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 13, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> *I might be up in Cardiff this weekend so is anyone about to talk about doing an Offline?




Aww shit im off to Newquay on my first hen wkend, i been looking for an excuse to bail out of it......do ya think it would wash?


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 13, 2007)

I could be up for this, I'll need to find somewhere to sleep, unless I drag Mr Butters with me and we drive back to me ma's afterwards.

*remembers last time she was accused of treating her ma's like a B&B*  

Could book a cheap hotel, I suppose.. where is it gonna be?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 13, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I could be up for this, I'll need to find somewhere to sleep, unless I drag Mr Butters with me and we drive back to me ma's afterwards.
> 
> *remembers last time she was accused of treating her ma's like a B&B*
> 
> Could book a cheap hotel, I suppose.. where is it gonna be?



We are still deciding!!!

Would be good to meet  ...If i ahve space you can kip at mine, but i know you dont like slumming it , so sleeping in an attic with four drunk urbs may not be your bag....up the road from me or in centre, you can get decent room for £45, but its rugby world cup that month so would have to check in advance


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> We are still deciding!!!
> 
> Would be good to meet  ...If i ahve space you can kip at mine, but i know you dont like slumming it , so sleeping in an attic with four drunk urbs may not be your bag....up the road from me or in centre, you can get decent room for £45, but its rugby world cup that month so would have to check in advance



If by slumming it, you mean the floor, then you're right!

I shall eagerly await the decision


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 13, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> If by slumming it, you mean the floor, then you're right!
> 
> I shall eagerly await the decision



Im not that much of a yokel, i have airbeds.....


----------



## Gromit (Aug 13, 2007)

There are plenty of reasonbly priced hotels in Riverside, if that is indeed where we end up. 
I just checked Nos Da on the river itself and it was £36 for a single ensuite.


----------



## softybabe (Aug 13, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> There are plenty of reasonbly priced hotels in Riverside, if that is indeed where we end up.
> I just checked Nos Da on the river itself and it was £36 for a single ensuite.


 
Yup!  Nos Da is great!!  stayed there for a hen weekend, reasonably priced booze and bar open 24hrs to hostel residents


----------



## Gromit (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh and i forgot to add it would be great to meet you BC, just leave the whips n chains at home eh


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 13, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Oh and i forgot to add it would be great to meet you BC, just leave the whips n chains at home eh




Airbeds , whips and chains in my attic???, i can just see fizzerbird and kalidarkone face!!!   lets all have a pow wow


----------



## softybabe (Aug 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Airbeds , whips and chains in my attic???, i can just see fizzerbird and kalidarkone face!!!   lets all have a pow wow



oh no!  i'm scared for your slummers


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 13, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> oh no!  i'm scared for your slummers




Dont forget the candle wax as well


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Right. The 27th is now in my diary!
> Seeing as this site is run by a Welshman it's about time we had a proper Cardiff meet!
> 
> *I might be up in Cardiff this weekend so is anyone about to talk about doing an Offline?



yes ed, most probably


----------



## softybabe (Aug 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Dont forget the candle wax as well




hehehe that will add a bit of pleasure pain mix


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> hehehe that will add a bit of pleasure pain mix



Haylz are you sure its an attic and not a dungeon?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Airbeds , whips and chains in my attic???, i can just see fizzerbird and kalidarkone face!!!   lets all have a pow wow



Ahem...home from home mate  you must have missed the photos that I had up here in the very early days of my joining...BUT I am pure as the driven snow now


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 14, 2007)

ooooh! Whilst I think of it...what's it like to park?

Baring in mind that bombscare and I will be coming in a jacked up, dirty great off roading disco on our way back from Rural Scotland or Lake district or haven't quite decided yet!! Maybe we'll head back to Bristol first so as I can clean all the muck and crap off my hair and clothes before I meet lots of you for the first time. (Don't wanna scare the living daylights outta peeps!)

Anyway 'Ivor' is a big lad...we probably wont stay over night but bombscare is excellent at staying up for ages...ooooeeeer matron! and driving back from anywhere in the world, cause he's special like that  

OR may look into staying at that £36 place that stays open all night...but will they cater for the likes of us or are we not posh enough? lol


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ooooh! Whilst I think of it...what's it like to park?
> 
> 
> 
> OR may look into staying at that £36 place that stays open all night...but will they cater for the likes of us or are we not posh enough? lol



What place is that then?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2007)

this is the hostel type place 
http://www.nosda.co.uk/





right on the river oppostie the millennium stadium and ooh about 300-400 yards or so from teh pub we might be meeting in and about 5 min walk from central station.
there are places to park round there even tho some of it is residents only.

sorry i can't offer crash space, if it was when i lived round there i could've fitted u all in!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2007)

If there wasn't the option of sharing a taxi home I'd be tempted to stay there myself. 
Its still tempting even now as I could stay up as late as I liked then with any other late owls. Who am I kidding, I'll be worn out by 9 o'clock.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 14, 2007)

I got too mangled beforehand and never made the last one!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 14, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Haylz are you sure its an attic and not a dungeon?




The whole flat used to be a massage parlour as in one of the cupboards in the bathroom there is an old gimp cupboard with heavy duty ceiling bolts    The xmas tree lives in there now


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> The whole flat used to be a massage parlour as in one of the cupboards in the bathroom there is an old gimp cupboard with heavy duty ceiling bolts    The xmas tree lives in there now



Did you pay extra for that?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 14, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Did you pay extra for that?



What the xmas tree????? 

I only found out after i moved in, i mean it was a massage parlour about 7 years ago and it was in the paper


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I only found out after i moved in...



Yeah yeah I'll believe you, thousands wouldn't


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> nay prob-lemo mate
> 
> ps ..what did your last PA die of???




Stuff


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> What the xmas tree?????
> 
> I only found out after i moved in, i mean it was a massage parlour about 7 years ago and it was in the paper




I thought i had been there before....


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> The whole flat used to be a massage parlour as in one of the cupboards in the bathroom there is an old gimp cupboard with heavy duty ceiling bolts    The xmas tree lives in there now



lol!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 14, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> this is the hostel type place
> http://www.nosda.co.uk/
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh that doesn't look too bad actually...hmmmm but then I expect when bombscare finds out it'll cost us 80 squid for a night he'll wanna drive home


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 14, 2007)

Just checked...it'll cost us 50 squid...hmmm not bad.

He'll still wanna drive back and save the cash...


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Right. The 27th is now in my diary!
> Seeing as this site is run by a Welshman it's about time we had a proper Cardiff meet!




I have a Welsh connection...well sort of lol


----------



## softybabe (Aug 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Just checked...it'll cost us 50 squid...hmmm not bad.
> 
> He'll still wanna drive back and save the cash...



I take it he doesnt drink then?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> I take it he doesnt drink then?



Nope, he doesn't smoke now either...he may have the odd pint but usually not. Buckets of coffee...but thats about it...I'm enough of a stimulant for him


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 15, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Nope, he doesn't smoke now either...he may have the odd pint but usually not. Buckets of coffee...but thats about it...I'm enough of a stimulant for him




Or anyone!! You crazy chick! (In a very good way)


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Or anyone!! You crazy chick! (In a very good way)


Am I that bad?! lol

I like to call it natural 'exhuberance' 

I have, at times, observed people in my company holding their head in thier hands and rock back and forth...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I have, at times, observed people in my company holding their head in thier hands and rock back and forth...



Which ward is that?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Which ward is that?



Oh that'll be the back'WARD' and for'WARD'


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 16, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> There are plenty of reasonbly priced hotels in Riverside, if that is indeed where we end up.
> I just checked Nos Da on the river itself and it was £36 for a single ensuite.



Except you have to book for a minimum of two nights... 

Oh yeah.. whips and chains? I prefer a riding crop


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Except you have to book for a minimum of two nights...
> 
> Oh yeah.. whips and chains? I prefer a riding crop



Eek I didn't realise that. 

The two nights that is. I realised about the riding crop and so would never have dreamt of insisting you leave that behind.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 16, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Eek I didn't realise that.
> 
> The two nights that is. I realised about the riding crop and so would never have dreamt of insisting you leave that behind.



If I'm coming on my own, I'll bring one with me 

If Mr Butters comes, he'll be too embarrassed, and insist I leave it at home


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Right. The 27th is now in my diary!
> Seeing as this site is run by a Welshman it's about time we had a proper Cardiff meet!
> 
> *I might be up in Cardiff this weekend so is anyone about to talk about doing an Offline?



I've decided that I can't be arsed going to either QPR or the Rugby so I'm free i guess. Saving my pennies for something else. What ya got in mind?


----------



## softybabe (Aug 16, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Except you have to book for a minimum of two nights...




hmmm i thought u had to book 2 nites if u stay Friday nite  i may well b wrong


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I've decided that I can't be arsed going to either QPR or the Rugby so I'm free i guess. Saving my pennies for something else. What ya got in mind?



What? 

Even now Jimmy has signed?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> Even now Jimmy has signed?



He won't play on Sat. I'll catch him at NP.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> He won't play on Sat. I'll catch him at NP.




You a QPR fan?????


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> You a QPR fan?????



Wash your mouth out with soap young lady!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Wash your mouth out with soap young lady!



Oh 

I was born in loftus rd.....


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Oh
> 
> I was born in loftus rd.....



and conceived there?  

A good match was it? Couldn't tear herself away to go to the hospital?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> and conceived there?
> 
> A good match was it? Couldn't tear herself away to go to the hospital?




I think i was conceived in a pub off uxbridge Rd  called the Swakely  but born in no 17 loftus rd


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I think i was conceived in a pub off uxbridge Rd  called the Swakely  but born in no 17 loftus rd



My you've got a good memory.  All the way back to conception. What colour were the curtains in the Swakely?

Me I can't remember anything before age 6!


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been up into haylz attic. 

Kali, I warn you, the stairs give an added dimension to coming home pissed! Getting up and down there is like an extreme sport.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I've been up into haylz attic.
> 
> Kali, I warn you, the stairs give an added dimension to coming home pissed! Getting up and down there is like an extreme sport.



 seeeeeeeeeee i wern't wrong woz i! fahkin scarey init felix  

hope ur journey to work today woz cool and nice to meet ya last nite


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 17, 2007)

She ought to provide safety harnesses for anyone going up there!

Good to meet you (finally) too. Didn't get lost going to work at all - wish finding haylz place had been that easy............................

(for anyone that wants to know I did my own little unaccompanied and impromptu sight seeing tour of Cardiff yesterday.......... I became very familiar with some of the roundabouts.....)


----------



## softybabe (Aug 18, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> seeeeeeeeeee i wern't wrong woz i! fahkin scarey init felix



Nah u lot r just weird innit!  Nothing to be scared about


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 18, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I've been up into haylz attic.
> 
> Kali, I warn you, the stairs give an added dimension to coming home pissed! Getting up and down there is like an extreme sport.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2007)

*Walks in to catch up . . .*




			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What aint?
> 
> Oi! will there be some dnb for me to jig along to per chance dragon boy?




Ther better fucking not be !!!

its all fuckin dumb n brass in Brizzle


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ther better fucking not be !!!
> 
> its all fuckin dumb n brass in Brizzle



So then...ow cums the tune you made and (SOLD) is classed as drum and bass then on the ring tone download thingy?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Fizzer at her last brizzle night out




That looks like Fuct behind her. That was the Motorhead gig @ the Colston


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Am I that bad?! lol
> 
> I like to call it natural 'exhuberance'
> 
> I have, at times, observed people in my company holding their head in thier hands and rock back and forth...




99 times out of 10 its me


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> So then...ow cums the tune you made and (SOLD) is classed as drum and bass then on the ring tone download thingy?




Cos coporates need to ZONE everything into over-genrised boxes for budget purposes and to keep it real wid da masses and marketing. 

As they never ever know they're arse from their elbows they class decent fucking RAVE tunes into one of three classes

anything without a 303 on it = DNB,
with a 303 = trance
anything foreign = Ibiza 


oh and if its really shit and can be flogged to the masses Ministry of Sound put it on everysingle compilation under the sun


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> 99 times out of 10 its me



99 out 10 eh?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok every time then


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 18, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> hmmm i thought u had to book 2 nites if u stay Friday nite  i may well b wrong



Yes, you are  

http://reservations.bookhostels.com...hp?PHPSESSID=9d94c0ff128e91d09c1c51c4566a007d


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 18, 2007)

So, are things finalised yet?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 18, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> seeeeeeeeeee i wern't wrong woz i! fahkin scarey init felix
> 
> hope ur journey to work today woz cool and nice to meet ya last nite



You are the only person i know who has been up there alot and still grips the rail for dear life 

No one has fallen down or up, yet folks


----------



## softybabe (Aug 19, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Yes, you are
> 
> http://reservations.bookhostels.com...hp?PHPSESSID=9d94c0ff128e91d09c1c51c4566a007d




oops i stand corrected


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 21, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> oops i stand corrected



It's a real shame too


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2007)

So then...any update? Venue sorted? or are we just gonna loiter about Cardiff attracting all kinds of attention?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 31, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> So then...any update? Venue sorted? or are we just gonna loiter about Cardiff attracting all kinds of attention?




Thats sounds about right!!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2007)

We're Welsh. We don't do organised unless you count organised chaos.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 31, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> We're Welsh. We don't do organised unless you count organised chaos.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 31, 2007)

If you bloody lot can't organise a piss up in a brewery, I shall end up finding something else to do


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 1, 2007)

OOOhhh!

Just realised, we get an extra hour to play that night also...how about that then!


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 1, 2007)

Sooooooooooooooooo where you all meeting then!?!?


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 1, 2007)

somehwere in the Cardiff wilderness...


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 1, 2007)

Go on fizzer! Narrow it down!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2007)

Pub crawl????....so destination and venue dont matter as much!!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 2, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Pub crawl????....so destination and venue dont matter as much!!!



The Canton Mile?

1. Ty Pwll Coch
2. Victoria Park
3. The Clive
4. The Maltings
5. The Insole
6. The Corporation
7. The Canton Cross
8. The Canton
9. The Goscombe
10. The Ivor Davis
11. Admiral Napier
12. The Forresters
13. The Kings Castle
14. Robin's Bar


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm still up for doing an Offline up there if we could just sort out a venue. Don't give a fuck about being paid or anything - it would just be fun to put on a night and meet up with some Urbanites in my hometown....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm still up for doing an Offline up there if we could just sort out a venue. Don't give a fuck about being paid or anything - it would just be fun to put on a night and meet up with some Urbanites in my hometown....




Ok, someone needs to be a bit proacvtive here.....send me deatils of what you need, im a bit sketchy to be honest....and ill devote n afternoon to getting on the blower to see if its a starter....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> The Canton Mile?
> 
> 1. Ty Pwll Coch
> 2. Victoria Park
> ...




God that brings back memories........i ended up in Kings snooker after that trek .....i got home at 8am


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2007)

right, i went to millers tavern riverside last night and asked the woman working there.
she seemed interested and encouraging. they have karaoke on sat nights but said it wouldn't be a problem moving it. i am waiting for her to get back to me with a yay/nay and maybe price.
I said it would most likely be a few people playing records and maybe possibly some live stuff but nothing too big.
i said it would be free and wouldn't need to be shut off from other people so she said she would have a word with landlord about a charge (from what i gathered she was leaning towards no charge as i suggested it wouldn't need to be private).
i said we would do everything ourselves and gave her a brief outline something like
'sounds strange but it's an internet discussion site with a few members in Cardiff and Bristol and the bloke who runs it is from Cardiff and has done a load of successful free nights in brixton and if she wanted an idea to google urban75 offline, but obviously it wouldn't be on that scale etc'

obviously i made some assumptions there but it can all be changed.
any thoughts or comments welcome...
what you reckon ed?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2007)

there's also a new backpackers place about 50yds from nos da (the other one)
http://www.riverhousebackpackers.com/index.html


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice one ddraig. Fingers crossed.

I was panicking earlier that I'd booked my hols over this date but glad to say that I haven't.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah - good work ddraig.

Me and you experienced that karaoke night once didn't we? - sent shivers down my spine. Two pensioners sitting in the corner drinking mild, while a baseball cap and vest wearing 17 year old played his way through most of the newly released crazy frog album.

I think we can do better than that.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Yeah - good work ddraig.
> 
> Me and you experienced that karaoke night once didn't we? - sent shivers down my spine. Two pensioners sitting in the corner drinking mild, while a baseball cap and vest wearing 17 year old played his way through most of the newly released crazy frog album.
> 
> *I think we can do better than that*.


blydi hope so mate!  that was funny that night 
but then knowing how crap the Welsh forum contingent are...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2007)

in an attempt to get wiskers and the brizzle lot on board, maybe we could do it in 2 legs.
afternoon chill/picnic in park by the river and then evening mash-up
a plan perchance?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2007)

I ain't doing no karaoke 

I can sing but karaoke is always a selection the worst songs ever and the backing music is always a completely different tempo to the original song just to fuck you up royaly. For every one person who can sing there are six who sound like they need to be put down. 

Bad music sung poorly. Not a winning combination.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2007)

no karaoke no no no  i hate it also 
unless everyone else wants it of course


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> in an attempt to get wiskers and the brizzle lot on board, maybe we could do it in 2 legs.
> afternoon chill/picnic in park by the river and then evening mash-up
> a plan perchance?


 
Why not!

Coopers field?

What if, perish the thought, its raining though.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> in an attempt to get wiskers and the brizzle lot on board, maybe we could do it in 2 legs.
> afternoon chill/picnic in park by the river and then evening mash-up
> a plan perchance?


 
I've raise the idea on the original thread whilst appologising for misunderstanding the original intention and hi-jacking it into a pissup.

It was always going to turn into one though wasn't it? Get a group of welsh people together = piss up.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 6, 2007)

well done ddraig, i take what is said on the other thread all back!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2007)

why you!   hehe 

off home to no tinternet now! 
read ya tomorrow peeps


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 6, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> why you!   hehe
> 
> off home to no tinternet now!
> read ya tomorrow peeps




you'll survive its eastenders tonight


----------



## softybabe (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work hon!  Bit over the top about the picnic idea, it will be the end of October by then


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 7, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> Good work hon!  Bit over the top about the picnic idea, it will be the end of October by then



Thats when we have our summers in Diff  

Its hotting up already


----------



## softybabe (Sep 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Thats when we have our summers in Diff
> 
> Its hotting up already



but of course!  besides u guys are hot enough


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 9, 2007)

I@m up for anything...haven't seen brizzle crew for yonks as have been very bizzy fizzy.

I thought Ed and C0 were attending a footy match that afternoon? What time does it finish?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 9, 2007)

I wanna come to the next one *stamps feet*


----------



## Gromit (Sep 9, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I@m up for anything...haven't seen brizzle crew for yonks as have been very bizzy fizzy.
> 
> I thought Ed and C0 were attending a footy match that afternoon? What time does it finish?


 
About 5ish


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2007)

Reet then, 

Are we there yet?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 11, 2007)

*sniggers*


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 11, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> About 5ish



So if you meet in the afternoon, do it near Ninian so we can just walk over from the game.  Those playing fields on Sloper Rd perhaps?


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2007)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> So if you meet in the afternoon, do it near Ninian so we can just walk over from the game.  Those playing fields on Sloper Rd perhaps?



Sounds like a plan!

Only...where the fek are all those places??! Ninian...sounds like a childs story book...does the pub have a toilet you can walk into and come out in the magical land of Ninian ruled by a talking sealion called Assfan?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 11, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Only...where the fek are all those places??! Ninian...sounds like a childs story book...does the pub have a toilet you can walk into and come out in the magical land of Ninian ruled by a talking sealion called Assfan?



Ah yes, ye olde Fortress Ninian, a magical kingdom of make-believe, a never-never land...


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2007)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Ah yes, ye olde Fortress Ninian, a magical kingdom of make-believe, a never-never land...



Yay! 

Are we there yet?


----------



## softybabe (Sep 15, 2007)

not long to go now...anything set in stone?


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 24, 2007)

Just sticking me bonce around the door so as you know I'm still very much up for it.

My visits will be sporadic until mid October and gone coz of RL stuff  


so...


Are we there yet?!


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 24, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ...........I'm still very much up for it.



*snigger*


----------



## Gromit (Sep 24, 2007)

Hopefully its still on.

On the radio today was an advert for etap hotel in Cardiff. 
Ensuite rooms for £32 per room rather than person so if three of you share a room it will only be a tenner'ish each.

Just throwing up possible options for people.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 24, 2007)

What is this "Hopefully it is still on" malarky?

It better belldin well be...i've been lookimg forward to this!  

Oh and strumps...I'm still up for it


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 24, 2007)

Belldin? wtf fuk?

Fek sake...bleedin well innit...Belldin tsk!  

*too much chai tea


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 24, 2007)

*sniggers*

I'm up for it too! 
I'm full of energy, just did belly dancin!


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 25, 2007)

Belly dancing?!

Good for you!

Wish i had the bloddy energy


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish I had the balance. I’d fall off the bellies.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 25, 2007)

So lets get this sorted, we are soooooo letting the side down again welshies!!!

Date...CHECK!!!

Venue???????????????????


----------



## softybabe (Sep 25, 2007)

Come on the Welsh!  My tickets are booked so ready or not, here i come


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 26, 2007)

I need to know, babysitters await etc


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I wish I had the balance. I’d fall off the bellies.



Now that made me giggle  


Look...even if we can't sort out a venue lets at least arrange a meeting point!

As I have said before...I canne make it until early eveningish...so how about two meet times...one for you afternooners and another for later when the footy has finished etc

Wheres our leader? Ed?

Also if you dont get yer arses in gear soon, i'll be forced to hassle everyone via PM to pin ya all down!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 26, 2007)

Have you lot really taken 13 pages not to organise a date and are calling for Ed's help in sorting it out? Jesus, this thread will still be running at Xmas!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2007)

To summerise.

The date is the *27th October*. That much is *definate*.

Most likely venue is Millers Tavern in the Evening and Coopers Field for those who want to picnic whilst others are at the Cardiff City Footy match in the Afternoon. 

Whether or not the meet will be an Offline is still up in the air. Draig was going to speak to the landlord but he might not have been able to yet.

If its not an offline then we can still meet at the Millers and if the weather is nice pub crawl up Cowbridge Road if its not nice we can think up something else I'm sure.

Sound like a plan?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 26, 2007)

*applauds Marius*


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2007)

*takes a bow*

Although to be honest I haven't made the plan. I've just brought together what people have said they wanted into what seems like the best way forward. I chair a lot of meetings so its kind of second nature to me to do that concensus gathering bollocks 

I can suggest some times if people would like oh and some meeting places.

p.s. Don't applaude too much or the power will go to my head and i'll start delegating tasks next.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2007)

Right thinking about it the best times are probably...

------------------------------------
Meet Millers Tavern @ 6:00pm for evening do 
City match finishes at 5:00pm, this gives people an hour to complete any post match rituals and walk to the Millers.​------------------------------------
Meet for picnic @ Entrance to Cardiff Castle @ 2:00 pm 
This give peeps 4 hours of lounging around outside before the evening do.​------------------------------------
Meet for Football 
The Ninian Park pub @ 1:30pm before the match [if its dry mill around the car park]. 
For those who just want to go straight to the Millers after the match meet in the Carpark of this pub again and walk in together. 
[I will have to go with friends to the Butch for 30 mins I'm afraid.] 
If people want to eat before they get to the Millers I suggest the Codfather fish n chip shop. Its en route (Cowbridge Road) and the chips are lush. I know I will be.​------------------------------------


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Draig was going to speak to the landlord but he might not have been able to yet.



To speak? If it's the Ddraig I know, I doubt he'll have been able to string a complete sentence together, no chance!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2007)

Mime?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 26, 2007)

a picnic in the park at the end of october??  Youre hopeful or hardy mate!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> a picnic in the park at the end of october?? Youre hopeful or hardy mate!


 
Wasn't my idea. I'll be freezing my knackers off at Ninian Park as per usual.


----------



## softybabe (Sep 26, 2007)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> To speak? If it's the Ddraig I know, I doubt he'll have been able to string a complete sentence together, no chance!



I beg to differ!   He has been trying to sort things out along with letting life get in the way as well, so there!  

Wot have u been doing about the arrangements?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 28, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> I beg to differ!   He has been trying to sort things out along with letting life get in the way as well, so there!
> 
> Wot have u been doing about the arrangements?



Lol! Arrangements...? Well, we've got bags of babygrows, the pram, the car seat and a couple of slings, so...

Oh, sorry, you we're talking about the meet? Nope, nutin at all 

Doubt I'll be there - I'll be busy changing napppies somewhere!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 28, 2007)

ddraig HAS spoken to peeps and pm'd ed with update but no reply, !!

awww col u missing him already


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Right thinking about it the best times are probably...
> 
> ------------------------------------
> Meet Millers Tavern @ 6:00pm for evening do
> ...



Sounds like a plan...well done chairman Mar  

I'll be up for the 6pm meet at Millers Tavern...I'll worry about where the fek it is nearer the time or should I say, I'll let bombscare worry about it 

And no taking the piss out of my accent!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> ddraig HAS spoken to peeps and pm'd ed with update but no reply, !!
> 
> awww col u missing him already



No


No


No


No





_....well, maybe just a little bit! _


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 29, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan...well done chairman Mar
> 
> I'll be up for the 6pm meet at Millers Tavern...I'll worry about where the fek it is nearer the time or should I say, I'll let bombscare worry about it
> 
> And no taking the piss out of my accent!




I wil meet ya laydee's


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2007)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going on hols to watch Wales play Cyprus and San Marino. 
Be back in two weeks. Hopefully it will have sorted itself out when i get back.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I'm going on hols to watch Wales play Cyprus and San Marino.
> Be back in two weeks. Hopefully it will have sorted itself out when i get back.



NOOOOOOO! 

We neeeeeeed you...don't leave us to sort it fek sake!!!

It'll all be here waiting for you to sort on your return you know...piling up in the intray...


----------



## 1927 (Oct 6, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> a picnic in the park at the end of october??  Youre hopeful or hardy mate!



Like your likely to turn up anyway!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Ill be there. Haylz and I havent  had a date for months and I promised her some lovvin


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 11, 2007)

are we there yet?!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2007)

*crosses legs n wants to go wee*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 11, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Like your likely to turn up anyway!




course she will, im on a promise


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 11, 2007)

Hes begging for an invite....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 11, 2007)

He will come, he's done more shows than the both of us


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 11, 2007)

I wont be coming to this now as some very good friends of mine are having a going away bash, they are going overland to Australia and will be away for 2 years.

 But If its a success I will come to the next one!!

 Thanks for the offer of space in your attic Haylz


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh No, shame coz I aint seen ya for yonks!  

I'll write a review on how the event went...erm if it ever happens


----------



## softybabe (Oct 13, 2007)

...so it's confirmed then...pub crawl it is???


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2007)

So who's coming where and when?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm coming on the 27th... exactly where and at what time...gawd knows!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm coming on the 27th... exactly where and at what time...gawd knows!




I told you we were crap at this, at least we didnt dissapoint 

Im still in.......... for a commitment phobe like me the looseness of arrangements suit me fine...just call me...i will be there 

to all you control freaks.....croeso y gymru


----------



## softybabe (Oct 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I told you we were crap at this, at least we didnt dissapoint
> 
> Im still in.......... for a commitment phobe like me the looseness of arrangements suit me fine...just call me...i will be there
> 
> to all you control freaks.....croeso y gymru




 Welsh slackers!  I am a control freak and i want my daily freak fix, i want firm arrangements now!!!!

*waves at matey Haylz*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> Welsh slackers!  I am a control freak and i want my daily freak fix, i want firm arrangements now!!!!
> 
> *waves at matey Haylz*




ola lovely!!! 

Just turn up, you knows you will have lots of fun.......


----------



## softybabe (Oct 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> ola lovely!!!
> 
> Just turn up, you knows you will have lots of fun.......



Hey gorgeous! I've already booked my tickets cos i is on a promise


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 14, 2007)

are we having a threesome then?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> are we having a threesome then?



jesus lady ill be hiding the washing basket when you get here tomorrow night


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> Hey gorgeous! I've already booked my tickets cos i is on a promise



 


how is the lovely promise???

I aint seen him since i went away...he cool??


----------



## softybabe (Oct 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> how is the lovely promise???
> 
> I aint seen him since i went away...he cool??



He's very promising indeed   He's cool...see ya soon


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> He's very promising indeed   He's cool...see ya soon




defo...look forward to it mate


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> jesus lady ill be hiding the washing basket when you get here tomorrow night



I thought that was where you hid when you were on a promise........


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I thought that was where you hid when you were on a promise........




dont worry it aint seen any recent action lately


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 14, 2007)

Hence the seperate bedrooms... you need to get it back in comission soon as


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 14, 2007)

erm..okay...you're all beginning to scare me now.

What sort of 'get together' is this...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> erm..okay...you're all beginning to scare me now.
> 
> What sort of 'get together' is this...




take no notice, just get to cardiff and we will asign you a strap on arrival...


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2007)

*spits coffee over keyboard*
Strap on!!???!?


Bloody welsh.....filth....


*sniggers*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 15, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> erm..okay...you're all beginning to scare me now.
> 
> What sort of 'get together' is this...



Polish your car keys baybee and enjoy the ride


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 16, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Polish your car keys baybee and enjoy the ride



erm...you'll have to make do with my shed keys, i don't own a car lol


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 16, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> erm...you'll have to make do with my shed keys, i don't own a car lol




looks lke I'm gonna be left at home then


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 20, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> looks lke I'm gonna be left at home then



Looks like i'll be staying at home!

Come on you lot

WHAT THE FRIGGINFEKFUK IS HAPPENING?

it's next week!!!

If this isn't gonna happen, would rather know sooner so I can plan summink else innit clarts!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 20, 2007)

Well me and Haylz will be meeting.. anyone who wants to join us at the Venue of Haylz choice is welcome (I wont choose anywhere I dont really know the Kairdiff pubs too well)

so... over to Haylz


----------



## 1927 (Oct 20, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Well me and Haylz will be meeting.. anyone who wants to join us at the Venue of Haylz choice is welcome (I wont choose anywhere I dont really know the Kairdiff pubs too well)
> 
> so... over to Haylz



Just the three of us then LMHF


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 20, 2007)

OOOOooooo threesome *sniggers*


----------



## 1927 (Oct 20, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOOOooooo threesome *sniggers*



Only in LMHF's dreams.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 21, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOOOooooo threesome *sniggers*


Id only bother if it was anywhere near worth it. Sadly i think Id be rather disappointed


----------



## softybabe (Oct 22, 2007)

wot's going on my Welsh peeps?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2007)

Well unless I've heard otherwise the plan is still this innit?

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=6525468&postcount=313


----------



## 1927 (Oct 22, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Id only bother if it was anywhere near worth it. Sadly i think Id be rather disappointed



How wrong can a woman be?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 22, 2007)

well its rumoured one was wrong enough to marry you, maybe you should ask her?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 23, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Well unless I've heard otherwise the plan is still this innit?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=6525468&postcount=313



Do you think we should start two seperate threads for Saturday?

One with each time and meet place in title, so peeps can organise themselves...or is that gonna draw unwanted attention? I mean...this thread doesn't have a date attached and is ooooober long...so some peeps not in the know, may be under the impression it has already taken place or just can't be arsed to trawl through lengthy thread to find out WTF is supposed to be happening  

I'd do it meself...but snot my turf innit  

MARIUS...waddyafink mate...eh...eh?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 23, 2007)

Good idea


----------



## Gromit (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=226596

Well done LMHF. I'll just link to your thread here just in case peeps miss it.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 23, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> well its rumoured one was wrong enough to marry you, maybe you should ask her?




Maybe I was wrong enough to marry her!


----------

